# Zippo Armor



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

My go to Zippo has been a 1982-1932 Solid brass commemorative owned since new. Wanted a Zippo case for my Z-Plus butane torch insert (for cigars) so I bought a brass Armor case touted as being 50% heavier. It's not any heavier duty than my 1982 solid brass Zippo. So all I can figure is the standard was downgraded from 1982 until now. I would not want less than the Armor weight in a modern zippo. Well if I can figure out how to post pictures here I'll post a picture. BTW funny home everything Zippo has date codes and it says Zippo on the bottom felt, back in the day Zippo had none of that. The old Zippo insert fitted just fine and still does but the modern version has a rib to hold it tight. Prefer the vintage quality.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Agreed. There's a huge difference between my mid-90's zippo and new ones I was really disappointed by their new Blu series. Everything felt really cheap. Including the hinge. Which is the best part of a zippo to me


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Dhughes12 said:


> Agreed. There's a huge difference between my mid-90's zippo and new ones I was really disappointed by their new Blu series. Everything felt really cheap. Including the hinge. Which is the best part of a zippo to me


The Blu reviews is what motivated me to get an Armor case and throw in a Z-Plus butane torch insert. A combo I'm happy with. Dropped by a gold dealer and had them weigh the cases. 1982 29 Grams, 2012 Armor 38.7 which is a shade heavier but not 50%.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my 50's -60's zippo is unkillable. but i had no complaints about my 05 zippo either. til it got tossed in the trash... long story there. but i agree.. however, i noticed no difference in the weight or\f of the cases. but maybe its because i wasnt looking?


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah my first zippo was my oldest one and it cost me 25$ and had the best hinges of all my newer ones. I don't recall which year it was from but i ended up dropping it and getting a small dent in the top of the case...I sold it to a friend for 10$.


----------

